# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Archaeology: Infinite Tol'vir Digsites

## taurenguard

Hey I wanted to share something interesting I found out.
You can reset your Digsites in Uldum while having ''Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator'' in your inventory just by leaving the zone and coming back in. The end result is you dig your Tol'vir digsites and leave Uldum come back and spawn brand new digsites leading to only getting Tol'vir instead of other races.
I searched if there was a similar post to this but I couldnt find anything so I posted it here.
Have fun farming your Mount or Crawling Claw and GL. Did 50+ solves today so far  :Smile: 

PS: Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator can be bought in Vale of eternal blossoms from Brann Bronzebeard. Near the Mogushan palace instance.

Video guide made by Kaizuken

----------


## Classicclean

This sounds awesome. I don't have the sonic locator though. As soon as somebody confirms that it works, you can have my rep! =)

----------


## taurenguard

> This sounds awesome. I don't have the sonic locator though. As soon as somebody confirms that it works, you can have my rep! =)


It's easy to try out just buy it with one crated Restored artefact from pandaria. You need 600 arche and exalted with the lorewalkers though.

----------


## Killerfox

Confirmed, EU is working +rep

----------


## Lemour

Does this work with every faction solve?

----------


## taurenguard

> Does this work with every faction solve?


No idea as I'm working quite hard on getting the mount I dont care for other races but you could try yourself.
Also not only zoning out and in does this but Logging out resets the digsites aswell.

----------


## HeavyFrost

Thanks! this is amazing. I will test this out right now and give you rep.

----------


## Meteox

Can confirm that this works on EU! rep+  :Smile:

----------


## xxsamxx86

Confirm it works EU also. Its pretty crazy! +rep

----------


## Killerfox

> Does this work with every faction solve?


Seems like, at least on Kalimdor

----------


## DoggTree

had item in inv. solved dig sites, left uldum came back, nothing so far.. fixed?

edit: works. and i even have 2 dig sites O.o

----------


## BassGhost

Do you need to have digsites in Uldum first or can you cause them to spawn with the item in your inventory?

----------


## taurenguard

> Do you need to have digsites in Uldum first or can you cause them to spawn with the item in your inventory?


Yes you can spawn them yourself just zone in and out of uldum a few times until you get the digsites.

----------


## BassGhost

> Yes you can spawn them yourself just zone in and out of uldum a few times until you get the digsites.


Oh wow I noticed it happen while changing zones, this is amazing

----------


## empty_skillz

Amazing i got the mount in 10th digsite!!!

----------


## tihifniz

Awesome find, im so much gonna use this to get the mount, +rep

----------


## skipper1

Attempting to get the mount  :Big Grin:  +5 for a very cool find.

For people doing this, you should get the addon Archy. Makes it a little easier farming.

Link: http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/archy

----------


## Watcher

*Very nice find and thanx for sharing +7 Rep*

----------


## Sickworm

Is there any way to set honorbuddy to exit uldum automaticly and get back?
btw very nice find we all got our hopes up for the mount now btw i m on my 66 solve now  :Smile:

----------


## kahR

zoning didnt work for me but logging off and on works perfectly!
thanks

----------


## liffe

i can confirm this works on EU

----------


## Caveguy

Works flawlessly, thanks a lot.

----------


## Exaltus

for HB you could try blacklisting all other zones except uldum but i'm not sure if that works

----------


## drm420

confirmed + rep

----------


## Kenneth

what if there are no dig sites in uldum to begin with? I try leaving zone/re-entering multiple times but none pop up. Do there need to be some to begin with?

EDIT: Turns out I just had to re-enter and leave about 5 times but eventually I got some dig sites.

EDIT 2: Been 2 hours, no mount =( sad panda right now. The exploit is working great though +rep

----------


## taurenguard

> what if there are no dig sites in uldum to begin with? I try leaving zone/re-entering multiple times but none pop up. Do there need to be some to begin with?


It should be working do you have skill of atleast 525? Just have the sonic locator in your bags and it should work I've been farming for hours atm 110th solve today.

----------


## Viper998

Confirmed. Thank you so much. Going to be faster to get this mount, cheers! +1  :Big Grin:

----------


## gankbait

confirmed working on US realms. Awesome find! +Rep

----------


## Razor33

Not playing anymore but i remember those times when i was farming the insect blue mount and the BoA staff like a desperate  :Big Grin:  +r3 ep for making current players happy and making their life farming Tol Vir artifacts easier  :Smile:

----------


## Giony

works, gave u max rep.... this is amazing

----------


## daveyboyuk

awesome working as said +rep

----------


## Zazs

My guidmate and I did this. He got the blue drone, I got the ring, the pet hand and the scarab thingy. Thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## drm420

it works like a charm but I have got a billion Canopic jars back to back

----------


## DoggTree

any idea how to get bot to work on this? honorbuddy. blacklisting rest doesnt work too well i think. any1 tried? ideas?

----------


## Kenneth

grinding for about 5 hours. got ring (bleh), pet, and some random vanity scarab item. No mount or sword yet tho =(

----------


## empty_skillz

PLZ MOVE TO ELITE ILL PAY YOU ALMOST XD 

dont want this fixed tmrw..

----------


## empty_skillz

> any idea how to get bot to work on this? honorbuddy. blacklisting rest doesnt work too well i think. any1 tried? ideas?


if anyone do let me know, ill even donate for one

----------


## jaskaos

works on US! Omg thank you for this... Already got 2 rares back to back (the ring and the scarabs one),... just gonna farm till I get mount!!! AWESOME! +REP!

----------


## Kenneth

ive got every rare BUT the mount....been at this for 10+ hours

----------


## tihifniz

To people with Honorbuddy, what you can do is to go into Bot Config -> Blacklisting -> Choose "By type" -> Select everything except Tol'Vir.
What happens now is that when there are no more digsites in Uldum, it will choose another digsite in another zone, the one thats closest to your location ( even tho its blacklisted, lol ) - When the digsite is done it will choose a new digsite, but it will always go to Uldum first if there is any digsite active, because all other zones are blacklisted.
Got my mount while being afk for the whole night using Honorbuddy.
Edit: Its far from perfect, because your digsites will reset once you enter Uldum again, but its awesome to use if you're lazy, sleeping, or afk, usually i got many Uldim digsites.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RBGBOOSTY

> To people with Honorbuddy, what you can do is to go into Bot Config -> Blacklisting -> Choose "By type" -> Select everything except Tol'Vir.
> What happens now is that when there are no more digsites in Uldum, it will choose another digsite in another zone, the one thats closest to your location ( even tho its blacklisted, lol ) - When the digsite is done it will choose a new digsite, but it will always go to Uldum first if there is any digsite active, because all other zones are blacklisted.
> Got my mount while being afk for the whole night using Honorbuddy.
> Edit: Its far from perfect, because your digsites will reset once you enter Uldum again, but its awesome to use if you're lazy, sleeping, or afk, usually i got many Uldim digsites.



4k gold and nearly all items except the staff.Mount was the second I got.
Made own profile, put all my bags off and choose a Vendor in Silithus.16 Bag Slot full of Stuff, zoning to vendor and moving back to Uldum.That simple!  :Big Grin:

----------


## aniju



----------


## Morgusified

Confirmed it works on EU, amazing find! +rep

----------


## Sickworm

141 solved still nothing  :Frown:

----------


## taurenguard

> 141 solved still nothing



340th solve and my fourth rare the caster staff -.-

----------


## riddelz

Nice find, should get Contributor with this. Shame the only toon exalted with Lorewalkers is on my main account. Doing arch by hand really sucks.

----------


## Sickworm

> 340th solve and my fourth rare the caster staff -.-


damn u have been unlucky mate :/ i hope u get it soon

----------


## liffe

would nice to see a bot profile to this :Big Grin:

----------


## Epec3600

Works, the digsites also reset when you enter arena :P

----------


## Sandzpuff

Nice find.

Seems to reset the digsites on the entire continent.

----------


## Giony

also instead of 4 digsites that you usually get theres like 7 on the continent, wish all 7 would spawn in uldum tho :P

----------


## jaskaos

^ I'm counting 8 digsites on my map now! WOW!

Anyways; been running this for hours, even botted (all dig sites) for like 4 hours while I went to sleep... Woke up to find that my next rare for Fossils was the Raptor mount!!!  :Big Grin:  So I just got that... I've done so many Tol'Vir stuff and I'm still only at the Ring and the scarab item. Still hoping for the mount, but the Raptor mount will do for now  :Smile:

----------


## bezerker08

Posted 30 days ago on WoWhead, with many people confirming as well as someone asking a GM and the GM saying it was intended.

Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator - Item - World of Warcraft

Not really saying anything, just take it for what it is.

----------


## Relican

Great find, and simple to execute! Way to make this mount more common. 

+rep&CoreCoins

----------


## Satori

Awesome! +rep

----------


## Giony

if its intended at least blizz wont fix it, i spent the last 10 hrs doing this just in case they would. good to know i can take my time doing it

----------


## Sickworm

174 solve and finally got the mount!!!! dayuuuuuum

----------


## Kaizuken

Hey i have made a video of this can you post this to your Thread ?

----------


## taurenguard

> 174 solve and finally got the mount!!!! dayuuuuuum


Congratz man!  :Embarrassment: 




> Hey i have made a video of this can you post this to your Thread ?


Added thanks.

----------


## chaosrain34

I'm changing zones everytime and something seems to happen on my character (some black cast ? ) but no new digsites >.>
But since the video is proving that this works I'll rep you =)

----------


## Drudicta

Works, thank you.

----------


## taurenguard

Yessssssss finally the god damn mount after 380+ solves haha! GL to anyone that keeps trying it will come eventually  :Cool:

----------


## Kenneth

I think this might be fixed. I have no digsites and ive re-entered zone 12 times and nothen

----------


## Sandzpuff

> I think this might be fixed. I have no digsites and ive re-entered zone 12 times and nothen


Do you still have the Mantid Artifact Sonic locator? As this have a duration of 1 day(real time). I don't have one in my bags at the moment, so can't confirm nor deny if it's been fixed.

----------


## Dareak

Think it's been fixed, can zone in/out a couple of times to get dig sites. Then as you start flying to them they despawn.

Just got one to stick, still seems to be working fine with persistance

----------


## taurenguard

> I think this might be fixed. I have no digsites and ive re-entered zone 12 times and nothen


Yeah tested it right now on EU still works.



> Do you still have the Mantid Artifact Sonic locator? As this have a duration of 1 day(real time). I don't have one in my bags at the moment, so can't confirm nor deny if it's been fixed.


Yeah happened earlier today my locator expired and I was like WTF did they fix it alrdy but checked bags then and realized :P

----------


## Omegix

It still works on US West.

----------


## Sandzpuff

Good good.

Currently reading for an exam, and would be a shame if it was fixed before I could farm for the mount.  :Frown:

----------


## BassGhost

Still works perfectly, not fixed! Also I dont think this will be fixed, this exploit has been known for over a month if you look in the comments on wowhead.

Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Kenneth

147 solves and i got mount!!!! about 14 hours of this but worth!!!! on to the sword for xmog.

----------


## Fragbot

> 147 solves and i got mount!!!! about 14 hours of this but worth!!!! on to the sword for xmog.


is not working for me! been doing exactly what the video showed and nothing, also i relog a lot of times sad,

----------


## Starkey2009

works for me still, just had to go back renew my locator

----------


## Mias

still working on us ++ thanks got my mount in 3 hrs also got the staff

----------


## Sickworm

> Yessssssss finally the god damn mount after 380+ solves haha! GL to anyone that keeps trying it will come eventually


Gratz, u had bad luck with rng but finally your journey its over!  :Smile:

----------


## infantrydad78

Been doing this almost non stop since this was posted. 3 mounts, several BOAs yet still no God damn CLAW.

----------


## taurenguard

> Gratz, u had bad luck with rng but finally your journey its over!


Thanks man I cant remember anything worse than this and I even did insane pre nerf + hero of shattrath achievements but I simply hate archaeology  :Smile:

----------


## Vangelisfil

Many thx dude  :Smile:  i finally took the freaking companion pet  :Smile:

----------


## Snorkelen

I really really wish i were exalted with the Lorewalkers  :Frown:  Very nice find though :P

----------


## TehVoyager

plz dont let this get fixed before i get home.

plzplzplzplzplz

----------


## Thelmogaver

10 solves and mount, ty!

----------


## lolsup

Great find! 15 solves and I'm 2 rares down, here's to hoping the mount comes along soon!

----------


## marscgm

Those having trouble with this; don't enter from Silithus.

----------


## Darkseeed

won't work for me -.- entering from tanaris

----------


## johmey

172 solves later, i have earned like 6k gold and all greys. Was missing the pet and the mount when i started, still nothing.

/run print("Total artifacts"); for x=1,9 do local c=GetNumArtifactsByRace(x); local a =0; for y=1,c do local t = select(9, GetArtifactInfoByRace(x, y)); a=a+t;end local rn = GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x); if( c > 1 ) then print(rn .. ": " .. a); end end 
This checks how many solves you have done during the current login session

----------


## riccog

Great find, thanks a lot.

Anyone having problems with zoning in from tanaris/silithus or whatever, enter one of the dungeons in uldum and then leave it. When you're out, you will have the digsite(s). When you're out of digsites, simply enter and leave the dungeon again. Works with any dungeon/bg/raid  :Smile:

----------


## getitasapolol

> I really really wish i were exalted with the Lorewalkers  Very nice find though :P


You could get exalted within one hour. http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ing-cloud.html (Exalted with "The Lorewalkers" - Get your own Disc flying Cloud)

----------


## Nylina

Go to curse.com & download the addons for lorewalker rep, they work with tom tom.. Took me like 30 min to get exalted...



This is working perfectly!

----------


## TehVoyager

OP i would hug you if i could.

----------


## BassGhost

So has anyone come up with a decent bot profile for this yet?

----------


## RainsOnYourParade

OP didn't find this (Been on WoWhead for 30 days) and it's working as intended. (On WoWhead for 22 days)

Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator - Item - World of Warcraft

----------


## Kenneth

Does this work for any zone or only uldum? I kinda wanna farm the raptor mount now

----------


## DoggTree

for every zone

----------


## Sklug

> OP didn't find this (Been on WoWhead for 30 days) and it's working as intended. (On WoWhead for 22 days)
> 
> Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator - Item - World of Warcraft


Yet he was the first to introduce here and most people did not know about it. Also, it is possible him and the wowhead person are one and the same...

+5rep from me

----------


## Yavanna

It doesn't work for me, I'm exactly in the same place he is in the video. I don't know what I'm doing wrong >.<

EDIT: it worked when I relogged  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BassGhost

You gotta make sure you wait a few seconds when you go into a new zone until you see little animation showing you are entering a CRZ, it helps if you have the Archy addon because you can see the digsites shuffle.

----------


## venomyo

thx very good!)

----------


## Zethth

Just a reminder for everyone, it only lasts 24 hours, messed with me when it didnt shuffle the zones till I realized it had disapeared

----------


## tehrouge

Per Game master Janntryx, the bug with the dig sites respawning and the added four dig sites in Kalimdor is not considered broken and should be functioning normally. 

AKA: Go forth and farm your crawling claw.

----------


## niguz

> Per Game master Janntryx, the bug with the dig sites respawning and the added four dig sites in Kalimdor is not considered broken and should be functioning normally.


Yeah because an item that says "Randomizes your Archaeology digsites in Pandaria. --- While this item is on your person, any new digsites you discover in Pandaria will be of Mantid origin." and changes digsites all over the world is clearly not bugged.

----------


## LindeCutah

If anyone else has trouble with getting it to reset when crosszoning like me (tried all adjoining zones) here's 2 workarounds:
The previously mentioned logout/in works for me to reset it.
Also zoning in to a dungeon (set it to hc so you don't get 5 dungeons/hour bs) in Uldum will reset it, I personally prefer this method cause I can go in and out a few times to get 2-3 digsites instead of hoping on 1 with the relog(s).

----------


## Roguelololz

70+ and going .....................

----------


## TehVoyager

> OP didn't find this (Been on WoWhead for 30 days) and it's working as intended. (On WoWhead for 22 days)
> 
> Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator - Item - World of Warcraft



Someones Jimmies are Rustled. op deserves credit as it hadnt been posted to ownedcore yet.

----------


## phansawat

does this work for other digsite like night elves or dwarf & can it be use when u just got 1 skill on archaelogy ??? i know to get tol'vir digsite it require archaelogy to 450

----------


## LeetHaxor

+rep good find

----------


## niguz

> does this work for other digsite like night elves or dwarf & can it be use when u just got 1 skill on archaelogy ??? i know to get tol'vir digsite it require archaelogy to 450


No skill required. It simply randomizes (most) of the dig sites you have when you cross a zone.

----------


## Emisary

for some reason I don't get mine randomized..even if I relog ( 75 archeology skill )

Update: Tried pretty much everything..joining a BG, dungeon..solo hc dungon/reset , relog and still not even a change. is it still working for you?

----------


## riccog

> for some reason I don't get mine randomized..even if I relog ( 75 archeology skill )
> 
> Update: Tried pretty much everything..joining a BG, dungeon..solo hc dungon/reset , relog and still not even a change. is it still working for you?


you need 450 archaeology to get tol'vir digsites

----------


## Emisary

I am not looking for those..I am talking about dig sites..the normal ones at my skill

----------


## TehVoyager

can someone confirm this as still working post tuesday maintainence?

----------


## uinuja

> can someone confirm this as still working post tuesday maintainence?


Yup, still works like a charm. For fossils, you should farm ungoro.

----------


## riccog

> I am not looking for those..I am talking about dig sites..the normal ones at my skill


Make sure you still have the item in your inventory

----------


## Emisary

> Make sure you still have the item in your inventory


I do..even removed it and bought it again..tried with a character cross realm and still the same result..no idea what to blame exactly

----------


## uinuja

I noticed that some of the zones doesn't randomize the digsites. For example when I was farming ungoro, going to thousand needles and back did nothing, but going to feralas randomized everything. You should trying to change to a different zone from where you are trying to farm dig sites.

----------


## fredrik1984

I leveled up archeology to use this and I found that it didn't randomize any of the zones before I reached 525 i archeology.

So just level it some more and you'll see random digsites in a while

----------


## Agras

nice find + rep

----------


## Ziozi

90 solves today, no luck yet :/ Hope it doesn't get fixed this maintenance!

----------


## daveyboyuk

just got my mount after 207 solves  :Smile:

----------


## Giony

180 solves and still no mount, starting to think it doesnt actually exist

----------


## BassGhost

341 solves and only 2 rares (not mount) feels like my eyes are gonna bleed, hopefully someone comes up with a good bot profile for this soon.

----------


## Tronux

Relogging also resets the digsites. 20 sec sitting + 15 sec loading < 1-1:30 m flying

----------


## uinuja

7 Solves and got the Tolvir mount. 3 Solves and got the fossil mount. I suppose I'm quite lucky? Attachment 13887

----------


## Ziozi

I can Confirm this still works after maintenance on EU  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

Still works. @ EU
Got mine after 59 Solves  :Wink: 

Good luck !

----------


## Dreoras

What if i told you this is just CRZ and has nothing to do with the item?

----------


## BTMark

May have been hotfixed. I get them to appear and then they'll disappear a few seconds later.


e: Nope, I'm an idiot and was forcing myself to bounce CRZ a few times.

----------


## Agras

> What if i told you this is just CRZ and has nothing to do with the item?


Then I tell you that you are false.

----------


## knnuttz

Is this still working?

----------


## ArBar

Still working, and thank you op this is pretty fantastic. Turns a mind numbing hopeless grind into a middling-manageable mind numbing grind. Going over the border to ungoro crater does not appear to reshuffle it for me just as a tip reshuffle over the east and west mountain ranges.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Is this still working?


Yes, it's still working.

----------


## ArBar

Got the Mount on my 68th solve, thanks again!

----------


## Cyradis

F*cking awesome. Thanks!

----------


## River164

Still works on US 
5/9/13
 :Big Grin:

----------


## LindeCutah

Got mount after about 8 solves ^_^ Finally! Stopped trying to get it ages ago after getting all other rare items but not the mount.
Mucho appreciato!

----------


## liffe

thx got the pet and the mount got the mount after 108solves

----------


## Ghostfang

so it turns out you can get the item that bugs the sites with lvl 1 archaeology by turning in a spirit of harmony BUT it doesn't do anything at all

----------


## notsoberenough

It's still working well for me, thanks OP.

----------


## cheatingskank

Works for me. Excellent find, taurenguard, and thank you for sharing this. I may just get the recipe for the mount yet!

----------


## SuperMegaPingu

> To people with Honorbuddy, what you can do is to go into Bot Config -> Blacklisting -> Choose "By type" -> Select everything except Tol'Vir.
> What happens now is that when there are no more digsites in Uldum, it will choose another digsite in another zone, the one thats closest to your location ( even tho its blacklisted, lol ) - When the digsite is done it will choose a new digsite, but it will always go to Uldum first if there is any digsite active, because all other zones are blacklisted.
> Got my mount while being afk for the whole night using Honorbuddy.
> Edit: Its far from perfect, because your digsites will reset once you enter Uldum again, but its awesome to use if you're lazy, sleeping, or afk, usually i got many Uldim digsites.


not working for me

----------


## Ghostfang

just got my crawling claw thanks!

----------


## Kenneth

price check on crawling claw ?

----------


## hangel87

Can someone contact me via PM?
I'm on realm whit no cross realm zone...if someone group me i can use it too... :Smile:

----------


## paq

Worked great last night, but my god, 94 solves in and still no mount, as much as I like this bug I am still at the mercy of Blizzard RNG and have now officially given up, doesn't matter if I exploit, Blizzard hates me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SuperMegaPingu

around 100 solves and got the mount! thx again man

----------


## klamfyr19

did anyone make a honorbuddy profile for this ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gankbait

at the 400 solve mark for tol'vir, still no mount.

starting to think im doing something wrong, or the RNG just sucks that much.

----------


## cheatingskank

> at the 400 solve mark for tol'vir, still no mount.
> 
> starting to think im doing something wrong, or the RNG just sucks that much.


The RNG just really sucks.

----------


## phansawat

saw this post forawhile & didnt have time to level up my arch now i got my arch to 525 i got the mount on the 12th solve xD

----------


## Agras

Got the claw after 86 and the mount after 182 solves. This was one boring ride...

----------


## gankbait

> The RNG just really sucks.


update: after 487 solves, finally got the mount.now im never touching arch again, or stepping foot in uldum.

thanks again for this

----------


## [the Sills]

Got recipe on first jar. +Rep

Edit: Mount within 3 hours of constant digging. Quite lucky!

----------


## Clauze

Got the mount after 2 hours! 
This is awesome! thanks OP

----------


## Kravok

Amazing find, thx a lot. As much as I'd like to give +rep, I can't because I'm new. Quick question: all the people who are posting how many solves they needed to get the mount, how do you check that? I found a script:

/run local g,a,n,c,r=GetArtifactInfoByRace for x=1,9 do r,a,n,c=0,0,GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x),GetNumArtifactsByRace(x)for y=1,c do a=a+select(9,g(x,y))r=r+select(3,g(x,y))end print(n..': '..c..' (rare: '..r..' solved: '..a..')')end

Unfortunately, it seems to reset everytime I relog or something like that since it's showing me the weirdest numbers. I'd really like to know how to check properly.

----------


## BassGhost

> Amazing find, thx a lot. As much as I'd like to give +rep, I can't because I'm new. Quick question: all the people who are posting how many solves they needed to get the mount, how do you check that? I found a script:
> 
> /run local g,a,n,c,r=GetArtifactInfoByRace for x=1,9 do r,a,n,c=0,0,GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x),GetNumArtifactsByRace(x)for y=1,c do a=a+select(9,g(x,y))r=r+select(3,g(x,y))end print(n..': '..c..' (rare: '..r..' solved: '..a..')')end
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems to reset everytime I relog or something like that since it's showing me the weirdest numbers. I'd really like to know how to check properly.


/run print("Total artifacts"); for x=1,9 do local c=GetNumArtifactsByRace(x); local a =0; for y=1,c do local t = select(9, GetArtifactInfoByRace(x, y)); a=a+t;end local rn = GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x); if( c > 1 ) then print(rn .. ": " .. a); end end

----------


## Kravok

> /run print("Total artifacts"); for x=1,9 do local c=GetNumArtifactsByRace(x); local a =0; for y=1,c do local t = select(9, GetArtifactInfoByRace(x, y)); a=a+t;end local rn = GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x); if( c > 1 ) then print(rn .. ": " .. a); end end


Hmm this seems to work in the same bugged manner. It tells me I have 94 Tol'Vir, 1 Fossil and no other solves at all. After solving another two Tol'Vir commons it tells me I now have 93 solves, 1 less than before :X

----------


## BassGhost

> Hmm this seems to work in the same bugged manner. It tells me I have 94 Tol'Vir, 1 Fossil and no other solves at all. After solving another two Tol'Vir commons it tells me I now have 93 solves, 1 less than before :X


No idea then, works perfectly for me

----------


## C1utch

Cannot get the dig sites to change  :Frown:  

Logging out, zoning out, or entering and exiting instances did not do anything. Is it fixed?

----------


## cheatingskank

> Cannot get the dig sites to change  
> 
> Logging out, zoning out, or entering and exiting instances did not do anything. Is it fixed?


I just checked. It is still working for me. (US)

----------


## C1utch

> I just checked. It is still working for me. (US)


Maybe I have to be 600 arch? I'm almost there, i'll just PL my way to 600 and try it again then...

EDIT: Just got to 600...still nothing :/

----------


## Sliptree

You probably don't have the Mantid resonator item. It expires every day.

----------


## Saso88

yeah  :Big Grin:  this is awesome too ;D

----------


## Ziozi

Heads up everyone! If you thought about doing this - DO IT NOW! Reckful is doing it right now on his Livestream so INC fix !!!

----------


## no_power

> Heads up everyone! If you thought about doing this - DO IT NOW! Reckful is doing it right now on his Livestream so INC fix !!!


Took blizzard less than an hour to hotfix it the last time Reckful did something likethis on stream, I think it was the fast levling via pet battles, so yea, HURRY!

----------


## TommyT

Loving this atm ive already got the mount but the mass amount of players in uldum means my bots are not getting noticed lol

----------


## BassGhost

> Heads up everyone! If you thought about doing this - DO IT NOW! Reckful is doing it right now on his Livestream so INC fix !!!


Considering this has been a known bug/exploit since March I dont think they will fix it

----------


## Kraevan

I have noticed that if you are doing what the video says, you can miss some good number of digsites by changing zones. Try logging out and then logging back in and that refreshes the digsites once instead of twice by zoning out.

----------


## C1utch

> You probably don't have the Mantid resonator item. It expires every day.


I did. I just now rebought it...still no digsites :/

----------


## empty_skillz

> I did. I just now rebought it...still no digsites :/


same here  :Frown:

----------


## BassGhost

Using it right now, still works flawlessly.

----------


## empty_skillz

> Using it right now, still works flawlessly.


EU/US? it worked for me the first 2days then i didint bother untill now, cant get it to work on outland EU

----------


## TehVoyager

Yeah this will probably require a patch to fix... so its probably going to stay for a while yet folks. and who cares about wreckfull anyways. omg this guy streams therefore he is important! asif.

----------


## dmxdawg4321

I'm sure Blizzard knows about this. I'm not sure if this is worthy of a mass-ban. I wouldn't use this any further.

----------


## Frosty1989

> I'm sure Blizzard knows about this. I'm not sure if this is worthy of a mass-ban. I wouldn't use this any further.


They wont mass-ban for something like this. If you are scared for being banned for a exploit of this type idk what type of exploit would you use.

----------


## cheatingskank

> They wont mass-ban for something like this. If you are scared for being banned for a exploit of this type idk what type of exploit would you use.


Agreed. This is hardly game breaking. It does confer a game-altering benefit, but altered for whom? The person doing all the archaeology work. The only aspect which might be considered as affecting others is the Vial of the Shifting Sands recipe - but that is a very small number. The flying passenger mount can only be learned by Alchemists, is still expensive to craft, and doesn't particularly sell as well as it did in Cataclysm because of MoP's account-wide mounts. (People who really wanted flying passenger mounts and didn't choose to use Refer-A-Friend bought theirs in Cataclysm, a whole expansion ago.)

----------


## christopherwiz

Yep, I would be surprised if they banned anyone for this - a mistake in scripting on their part should not be put off on us. If they do end up banning people, though, you can probably just say you noticed that the digsites were resetting and thought they had changed the Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator to apply to Kalimdor. On another note, I've been using this exploit to farm Tol'vir artifacts for about 8-10 hours now and am on my 111th solve. Unfortunately, no rares since ~30th solve. But just keep digging people! This is a bajillion times faster than farming without the exploit.

----------


## BassGhost

Phew, after 671 solves I finally got the mount and all rares besides the staff. Glad this was discovered

----------


## Devilsdog

HAVE MY REP AND EAT IT!

OT: Still working perfectly , EU.

----------


## getitasapolol

awesome stuff!

+3 Rep

----------


## ArBar

Question, if you already discovered the pet can you get it again? I've got my mount and Pet but I'd gladly keep this up if it meant another shot at that pet.

----------


## Devilsdog

> Question, if you already discovered the pet can you get it again? I've got my mount and Pet but I'd gladly keep this up if it meant another shot at that pet.


Not on the same character, no. You'd have to do this on an alt (a bitch aint it)

----------


## Giony

206 solves later finally got the mount, goddamn u rng

----------


## arnel88

is this still working,i leveled my archeology am now on 450.tried it lots of times but dosent seem to work.can anyone tell me if it still works

----------


## Aqqu

I can confirm that it is still working on EU servers at least. I'm doing it right now.

----------


## arnel88

> I can confirm that it is still working on EU servers at least. I'm doing it right now.


how can u do it ? it does not work for me EU server

----------


## Kaizuken

It's not fixed still working !

----------


## solshine2510

How do you count solves so precisely?

----------


## Aqqu

> how can u do it ? it does not work for me EU server


I do exactly as it is done in the video. If it's not working for you then I don't know, sorry.




> How do you count solves so precisely?


Open your archaeology page, click on completed artifacts, filter tol'vir, mouse over each completed artifact and you'll see.

----------


## 91jimtid

> How do you count solves so precisely?


Open the arch window and use this macro

/run local g,a,n,c,r=GetArtifactInfoByRace for x=1,9 do r,a,n,c=0,0,GetArchaeologyRaceInfo(x),GetNumArtifactsByRace(x)for y=1,c do a=a+select(9,g(x,y))r=r+select(3,g(x,y))end print(n..': '..c..' (rare: '..r..' solved: '..a..')')end

----------


## phansawat

It wprk u need atleast 525archeology skill to be able to use/active the item to work !

----------


## knomba

Partially fixed (on EU)? Doesnt work for me with zoning, joining and leaving arena does though.

----------


## Forinris

Just tested (EU) And It's still working, Thanks alot.. +4Rep!

----------


## archmagee

Just tried after the 5.3 patch. I can confirm that it still works.

----------


## munccu

Is this still working on EU after 5.3 patch? If is it, I could consider buying gametime and farming this mount

----------


## solshine2510

It is working on my EU server. I bought the locator yesterday and farmed Tol'vir digsites for several hours yesterday. It does sometime take a few times to cross the zone border back and forth for the digsites to spawn but definitely it still works fine.

----------


## VizToN

Fix'd right? Tried switching zones like 30 times , none of the digsites changes in Kalimdor..

----------


## Sproot

> Fix'd right? Tried switching zones like 30 times , none of the digsites changes in Kalimdor..


Nope.
Its still working now on EU.

----------


## VizToN

Well , it's not changing for me.

----------


## azza

it seems to be fixed since the restart on the 23rd

----------


## solshine2510

Works fine for me on EU Burning Legion.

make sure you have the locator in your bags  :Wink:

----------


## eskilajnen

Works on EU. Sick find!

----------


## jinta

EU still workin on me!

----------


## 0wn3r

US - Area-52 - May 25 - 2:27a EST

Still working.

Thanks Tauren. <3

----------


## hackerlol

Confirmed still *working* as of this post. 
For those having issues getting this to work might I suggest to leave at least one digsite in Uldum before you zone in and out. Also, sometimes it make take a few seconds for digsites to refresh on your map.

----------


## Agras

And you should also remember that not all zones refresh your disites. If you zone into Ahn´qiraj or Silithus, nothing will happen.

----------


## 0wn3r

> And you should also remember that not all zones refresh your disites. If you zone into Ahn´qiraj or Silithus, nothing will happen.


That's odd...it's never made a difference for me at all. I just go to the edge of the zone closest to me.

----------


## Fruz0r

Awesome, so genious!

----------


## Plusik

Working on EU.

----------


## ililiiiilililillililiiil

> And you should also remember that not all zones refresh your disites. If you zone into Ahn´qiraj or Silithus, nothing will happen.


Zoning into AQ worked fine for me. Make sure you go far enough over the border to trigger it. Because of CRZ there is a slight lagspike or freeze whenever you enter a new zone, digsites should update when this happens.

----------


## hackerlol

> And you should also remember that not all zones refresh your disites. If you zone into Ahn´qiraj or Silithus, nothing will happen.


Incorrect. Zoning and and out of AHQ zone is refreshing Uldum digsites just fine Agras.

----------


## hackerlol

Last post here from me.
This is still working as of today. Managed to get the bug mount a few mins ago. 
Thanks OP and Aestysu.

----------


## lewie4

Still working on EU servers

----------


## Legigi

It works just fine.Got my mount in like 2hrs  :Smile:

----------


## zmckinnon7

------ANYONE WHO IS HAVING TROUBLE GETTING IT TO WORK-----

So to anyone who is having trouble getting this item to work here's how to solve it.

-minimum 525 arch is needed
-the mantid sonic locator

now once you have 525+ go to pandaria go to any of the zones (doesnt matter) relog and you'll notice the nodes move around do this once or twice then go to the zone you wish to farm
in my case and probably most of yours go to uludum now we have engaged the moving nodes as you can see when you change into tanaris or such the nodes will now move.

I hope this helps anyone having trouble I can confirm this still works as of 11:46am 6/2/2013

----------


## alex91boy

Been doing this for hours, still no mount... wonder how long it took whiout this exploit...

edit:

After 258 tolv'ir solves. ive got the mount!! got the ring and amulet on 46th and 47th solve, cheers for this!  :Smile:

----------


## Cryosloth

Still not fixed as of 30 June 2013. Good find.

----------


## ijustdontknow

works a treat. took me around 40 hours of actual gametime to get the mount, but it works!

----------


## Gamerush

works great

----------


## brennholzz

Still Wotking, Qiraj Battletank here i come <3

----------


## n3r0

Thank you so much for this, got my mount on 218th solve!  :Smile:

----------


## imFluffeh

This is incredible. I can't believe how this is not fixed yet, thanks!

----------


## RaulDeluxe

Thanks, great exploit!

----------


## thebigcheeze

took me about 500 solves to get the mount, i previously quit after about 100 tol'vir solves so i would have never finished without this method. and now that i have the mount, obviously im outraged that this is in the game and think it should be fixed asap.

----------


## slisher

Still not fixed on EU, this is Amazing, 105 solves in, gotten two claws but no mount yet. Would never have done this without this method. Thanks so much!  :Smile:

----------


## radarlove

Also can't believe this isn't fixed yet...
It's either:
- They can't find a quick solution to the bug
- The devs are on holiday
- It's meant to work this way (though i doubt that)

Also dont know why this post hasnt been transfered to elite already...

----------


## aerounleashed

why they dont fix this its known for ages

or does it "work like intendet"? lol

----------


## aamlord

> Also can't believe this isn't fixed yet...
> It's either:
> - They can't find a quick solution to the bug
> - The devs are on holiday
> - It's meant to work this way (though i doubt that)
> 
> Also dont know why this post hasnt been transfered to elite already...


I'm inclined to think #1 because the item's tooltip stated "Randomizes your Archaeology digsites in Pandaria." and Tol'vir dig sites are Cata, not Pandaria.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Also can't believe this isn't fixed yet...
> It's either:
> - They can't find a quick solution to the bug
> - The devs are on holiday
> - It's meant to work this way (though i doubt that)
> 
> Also dont know why this post hasnt been transfered to elite already...


It's definetly an Exploit it is not intended.

----------


## Falayo

> It's definetly an Exploit it is not intended.


So you work at Blizzard?
At first it was unintended, of course but maybe Blizzard just doesn't want to fix it, as they weren't happy with how RNG it was to get this mount. No one knows, maybe it will get fixed tomorrow, maybe we can use this for the next 3 expansions...

----------


## Kaizuken

> So you work at Blizzard?
> At first it was unintended, of course but maybe Blizzard just doesn't want to fix it, as they weren't happy with how RNG it was to get this mount. No one knows, maybe it will get fixed tomorrow, maybe we can use this for the next 3 expansions...


My Wife is "Game Master" and she told me this  :Wink: 
And read the dialogue on the item  :Wink:

----------


## Sodee

> My Wife is "Game Master" and she told me this 
> And read the dialogue on the item


Yeah, my room-mates friends cousins brothers dog is a Game Master as well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In seriousness, the items tooltip states:

"Randomizes your Archaeology digsites in *Pandaria*."
"While this item is on your person, any new digsites you discover in *Pandaria* will be of *Mantid* origin."

Nowhere does it state anything outside of Pandaria, nor any race outside of Mantid.

----------


## raizen249

Confirmed. Working.

----------


## naivri

Zoning in and out didn't work for me. Tried it at the exact spot on the video as well!

However, logging in and out worked a treat.

----------


## StealthyLlama

> Zoning in and out didn't work for me. Tried it at the exact spot on the video as well!
> 
> However, logging in and out worked a treat.


I used this last week and I had to wait 3-5 seconds for it to work. The digsites would reset, I would wait another 1-2 seconds, then I would zone back into Uldum.

----------


## sweslap

> I used this last week and I had to wait 3-5 seconds for it to work. The digsites would reset, I would wait another 1-2 seconds, then I would zone back into Uldum.


Still working fine, but damn the mount eludes me....

----------


## cheatingskank

As a heads-up to those using this method or those who plan to, Patch 5.4 will be changing the item we love to abuse.

"Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator no longer randomizes digsites when acquired, and is more difficult to obtain. They can now only be purchased as part of a Mantid Artifact Hunter’s Kit, which includes a Lorewalker’s Map." (Source)

This indicates to me that Blizzard finally found a work-around to correct the randomization bug. I wish everyone the best in acquiring what they want from Tol'vir archaeology before 5.4 goes live.

----------


## TehVoyager

Indeed. time to start grinding archithingy again till 5.4 dropps, and praying for a godamn miricle.

----------


## Zethth

> As a heads-up to those using this method or those who plan to, Patch 5.4 will be changing the item we love to abuse.
> 
> "Mantid Artifact Sonic Locator no longer randomizes digsites when acquired, and is more difficult to obtain. They can now only be purchased as part of a Mantid Artifact Hunter’s Kit, which includes a Lorewalker’s Map." (Source)
> 
> This indicates to me that Blizzard finally found a work-around to correct the randomization bug. I wish everyone the best in acquiring what they want from Tol'vir archaeology before 5.4 goes live.


FML, time to get farming again

----------


## Stucklikegule

Doesn't work for me on US server, logging in and out however, does.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Just got ma mount, props for the exploit that keeps on giving.

Also thanks Stucklikegule, after finally getting around to doing this I noticed it wasnt quite working, came back and saw that relogging works.

Edit: Scrolled up and saw Naivri say the same thing... Idk who to thank now :confused:

----------


## fragnot

Have you peeps found a way to do this, like in a bottish way?

----------


## tiptopz

> Have you peeps found a way to do this, like in a bottish way?


Yep, here you go! ([HB][PB] Tolvir Archaeology + Sonic Locator abuse)
Better get it done before it's fixed in 5.4

----------


## Ddogma

> Yep, here you go! ([HB][PB] Tolvir Archaeology + Sonic Locator abuse)
> Better get it done before it's fixed in 5.4


Confirmed working! Got mount after 114 solves, keep your head up, it really drops! : )

----------


## tiptopz

> Confirmed working! Got mount after 114 solves, keep your head up, it really drops! : )


Haha thanks! I was beginning to question whether or not they had disabled it pending the exploit fix.

----------


## noid4u

190 digs and so far nothing, i havent even gotten the claw pet or any other rare item. very frustrating. someone make me feel better

----------


## Jysticim

Can you do it without having 450 arch skill, coz I have 60 so dont know if woth buying the item now.

----------


## rev27

> Can you do it without having 450 arch skill, coz I have 60 so dont know if woth buying the item now.


you will need to be at mop level anyway to be able to solve an artifact that is the currency for buying the item to do this with not to mention needing to be high enough to see uldum zones anyway.

----------


## Hecata

Got mine after 56 solves. Got the pet at 50. Method worked flawlessly. Use it while you can!

----------


## qq12345

seemed to require 525 archaelogy(zen archaeo) for the item to work for me, though you can buy the item(buy a restored artifact) before 90 if you have one spirit of harmony.

----------


## ballder

Joining a bg will give new digsites aswell when you come back to Uldum!
I have 590 skill and it worked for me.
Edit: Log out and back in when you are in Uldom also give new dig sites in Uldum.

----------


## Nylina

They are fixing this in 5.4 So you better do it now

----------


## lookinboyz

Working on US. I LOVE THIS SOOOO MUCH.

----------


## tiptopz

> Please Necro this some more.


If you say so!

Don't forget that you can bot this with my profile ([HB][PB] Tolvir Archaeology + Sonic Locator abuse) but that it will be fixed in patch 5.4 (very soon!)

----------


## Sodee

> i got my mount from this months ago, and yet the post is still being necro:d..
> read, invest time, reward. simple.


Threads that are relevant to only you =/= useful threads. That's really cool that you got your mount, but there are others who this exploit still helps. So stop making stupid posts.

----------


## Sodee

Seeing a list of your post history, it's easy to form a conclusion as to the type of person you are. Your amazing vocabulary aside, it's a shock nobody has reported you before now on here.

----------


## Watcher

> necro. was my response, not post. ass clown


*Don't give the attention whore what he wants. I will -rep him again as soon as i can. And reported him and he got infractions by the mod. Hope he keeps on going so he gets more so he can finally be banned "again". Don't reply to this troll. Just report so the mods can remove his posts.

Edit: Thread reported to get cleaned up*

----------


## Richie311

+Rep! Still working on NA servers. Just got my Qiraji Battle Tank mount in 17 solves!!!

----------


## DrMight

Patchnotes for 5.4 says this is getting fixed, so those still havent gotten their mount better speed up.

----------


## Misanthropie

Isn't it already fixed ?

I got the sonic locator in my bag - 600 in skill - but then when i zone in / out nothing happens. Tried like 20times with waiting some time after spawn.. and nothing.
on EU server.

----------


## Nyuelol

no, it still works by me. have you the right item bought? the npc has 2 items for archaeology.

blizzard have no way to fix it before patch 5.4 is out on the 10 in US and 11 in EU.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Misanthropie

i got the mantid artifact sonic locator - bought in mop for a crate when exalted to lorewalkers :s

item ID is 95509

----------


## Nyuelol

i testing this later. or can anyone confirm what he say ? 


Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lolomo2003

Its still working on EU servers. Just go to the border of Tanaris and go Uldum / Tanaris few times eventually will show up. Im farming right now after damn pet. 176 Tol'vir artifacts so far in 3 days and no luck

----------


## Misanthropie

well that's weird, i dont get any randomisation, even after hunderds of tanaris/uldum map changes.

I feel like stupid but i guess there is nothing too crazy.... just having the item in bagpack - and then making map changes.
And yes i got the right item i think http://www.wowhead.com/item=95509

----------


## xxsamxx86

When you change zones wait for the general chat and local defense to change. When that happens your character will flash a gold color. After that happens go back into Uldum and wait for the flash again and then check map. Sometimes it doesn't show any and randomizes them to somewhere else. I normally don't have many problems when waiting for the flash of color and then upon checking there they are.

I go into AQ or Silithus also for a map change rather than Tanaris depending on side of map i am at. The entering dungeons doesn't work for me.

----------


## Misanthropie

Well yea, that's what i'm doing - changing zone, checking chats.
But even when i check worldmap, even the others digsites don't get updated :/

Shitty me -.-

(also, i dont get any gold flash light)

----------


## emile30

I can confirm on US server Azuremyst this still works. Ive completed 239 tolvir artifacts thus far. And the 5.4 patch has been pushed to Sept 10th so u still have time to take advantage of this. And normally u would find 4 dig sites per continent with the Sonic locator item each continent has 8 digsites...

----------


## Misanthropie

Well, i got the 8 digsites - but for some reason the item doesn't trigger. I don't see the shiny aura. Tried to relog, quit, delete and buy a new one.... nothing  :Frown:

----------


## ballder

> Isn't it already fixed ?
> 
> I got the sonic locator in my bag - 600 in skill - but then when i zone in / out nothing happens. Tried like 20times with waiting some time after spawn.. and nothing.
> on EU server.


Dont work for me but if i relog i get new digsites or if i do a bg or dungeon i get new digsites when i get back.

Edit: After 8 looong hours non stop digging in uldum today.. Digged 3 hours yesterday and 6 hours on monday.. and still no #¤%& mount. only a pet and alot of greys..

----------


## radarlove

Yesterday I was at the Blizzard stand at Gamescom Cologne and asked some employees about the bug, suprisingly one employee answered;
The Mantid Artifact Sonic locator is under change for the upcoming 5.4 patch. They have decided to NOT hotfix this because it is undergoing change for patch 5.4(Also the locator will be more difficult to obtain). So get your tolvir mount/pet asap!

----------


## Nyuelol

> Yesterday I was at the Blizzard stand at Gamescom Cologne and asked some employees about the bug, suprisingly one employee answered;
> The Mantid Artifact Sonic locator is under change for the upcoming 5.4 patch. They have decided to NOT hotfix this because it is undergoing change for patch 5.4(Also the locator will be more difficult to obtain). So get your tolvir mount/pet asap!


thanks alot!  :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Misanthropie

Still no luck with this  :Frown:  Changing zone doesnt do the trick.
Loading in/out of Tol'Vir does it though.

----------


## Wyrmage

Still working. And will be working until the 10th! Hurry up!

----------


## Mothership

Yep gotta grind :>

----------


## Nyuelol

wuhu! I got my mount for around 2min. it´s the 156 resolve.  :Smile: 

happy grind  :Smile:

----------


## VizToN

Thought I would never get it. Was going to give up , and just suddenly on my 10th Canoptic Jar I got it  :Cool:

----------


## Zazs

How much faster is this than gathering pandarian pieces and trade them for tolvir pieces?

----------


## Dgaminggroup

> How much faster is this than gathering pandarian pieces and trade them for tolvir pieces?


A lot! Maybe 200-300% faster. But really depends on your luck.

----------


## Evankeliumi

tyvm! This made me to lvl up archaelogy again! +rep

----------


## Traxex84

Working fine for me, US realms.

----------


## Sliptree

This method got me the Vial recipe, Crawling Claw pet, Staff of Ammunae, and Scimitar of the Sirocco I've been after since Cata.

I especially love the Scimitar. So bright.

The fasted way for me was to only go for the Steps of Fate, Pass, Precursor, and Landing sites since they are all grouped together and the digs weren't located under mobs except for a few spots. When I had one I'd dig it, fly north to Tanaris border, then go back and forth until another of the four popped. With this I spent less time flying across Uldum and more time digging.

----------


## ArBar

is this fixed?

----------


## c1990

> is this fixed?


Yes, Blizzard was aware of this for a while and they fixed it with 5.4

----------


## ArBar

> Yes, Blizzard was aware of this for a while and they fixed it with 5.4


There were some people who were saying the price of the sonic mantid locator simply went up and this was still possible are you for certain they are wrong? I haven't had a chance to test this.

----------


## bogdan23x

Can anyone confirm that this is still working on 6.1 ?

----------


## freeanime

just tried for science, and no, it's fixed. sites do not change

----------


## rdruid69

Holy Necro Batman

----------


## alucard001

> Can anyone confirm that this is still working on 6.1 ?


Learn to read before reviving a 2 years old post. Stupid

----------

